
Doing a short JavaScript training for colleagues. What should I teach them? - hkai
I am going to do a two hour training for my colleagues in JavaScript and the surrounding ecosystem.<p>They are developers with 2-8 years of experience mostly doing SharePoint projects and websites. Their technology is stuck in 2009, with bare HTML+jQuery. They can do a bit of nodejs too.<p>My plan is to talk about three things:<p>- cool features of ES6&#x2F;7 like async-await.
- webpack basics
- vue.js basics<p>What else should I teach them?
======
cremp
> Their technology is stuck in 2009

If it ain't broke, why fix it?

Do you really need tens of files for a hello world? No. No you do not.

------
viviansolide
you should share katas daily. codewars.com is really cool for this. you can
filter by ease & topics.

